
Scaling MySQL on a 256-way T5440 server using Solaris ZFS and Java 1.7 - bandris
http://blogs.sun.com/mrbenchmark/entry/scaling_mysql_on_a_256
======
st3fan
"As you can see, we were able to reach a peak of more than 79,000 SQL queries
per second on a single 4 RU server." - Yeah, the whole 1GB database is cached
in memory of a 80.000 USD server system. Nice though :-)

